# ,

## tayatlas

:   ,       ,      . 
       5-6    1-2 .       ,   -   ..        .

----------


## 23q



----------


## Merry Corpse

,     .

----------


## tayatlas

-    ...       ""   .     120-150 ""     .

----------


## Just_me

,      , -.    -  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ""

       ,   ,    ,  ,   "" ))

----------


## Lera

> 120-150 ""

   200-300   ()  ,  5-6   . ,  50   -   .

----------


## smex03

Lera 
     5-6            ,   1-2        .    ""            50  .    -      -          ...

----------

095-748-88-70 
      ,   ...    ...

----------


## Lera

> 50  .

   ..     (  , ..     "",   ...)

----------


## tayatlas



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...  , ,     ""  -   ... .   ,  - !

----------


## tayatlas

....

----------


## kapra

http://timur-realty.com.ua 
  ,   180   1- ,  4

----------


## sgupoltava

> :   ,       ,      . 
>        5-6    1-2 .       ,   -   ..        .

  http://ua-traveller.com/poltava/apartamenty-poltava

----------


## Nikol

ϳ,  ,          ?    ?    .

----------


## Peremena

?      kvartirkov.com ,       ?

----------


## infospacer

> ?

  http://univer-hostel.pl.ua/ http://hostel.poltava.ua/

----------



----------

